# Free Apron Pattern/Tutorial



## Kimberly N (Apr 12, 2011)

This was linked to me and I just love. (I can't take credit for running across it on my own!)

Gathering Apron Tutorial

I love it! I'm going to have to make one for myself now. 

Oh and I made another dress for the munchkin. It's from a Simplicity Pattern. I made it a little big, so she doesn't fit in it for pics, but I can post a pic of the dress if anyone is interested.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

Very neat idea. I think one of these will have to go on my to-do list and be done before the maters start coming in!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Going on my list, too! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I made two similar to these. Only problem I have is that the pockets are too deep and get caught on things in the garden. This pattern does not have the pockets that mine did. 

This is the pattern I used. http://www.frogcreekcottage.com/2008/04/the-gathering-apron/


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Of course we want to see the dress you made for the munchkin! I made one for Kinzie along with a bonnet to match but forgot to take a picture of it so I will next time I catch her in it.


----------

